# Gurkha Cigars - Why the hate?



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

So I've been reading a lot lately about people despising Gurkha cigars. Why is that? I picked up a couple 5ers and don't really think they're as that bad. They're no Rolls Royce of Cigars as they like to brand themselves, but they're no dog rocket either.

Do you like Gurkha? Despise them? What reasoning do you have for your opinions?


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

They are shit cigars and their marketing is laughable.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Kind of like Rocky Patel IMO. They make so many different cigars and it takes to many tries to get to a decent one that it isn't worth the time. I've smoked 8 different Gurkha's and found one that was OK and one that was actually good.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

High MSRP's and always on "sale". they have some decent cigars, especially the B&M only selections. For me they always seem to have construction issues, especially with the wrapper. Their ratio of good to bad cigars is not as good as most of other companies


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Other than the laughable marketing where they are the worlds most expensive cigars, that Bill Clinton smokes them at $1000 a pop and how they have no competition because they are the best bar none?

My reason is I've tried to smoke a few, note tried. I lit them, got past the heat up and barely into the first third and put them down. IMO they are king of the dog rockets, well at least from the sticks I have tried. The worst was a Gurka ancient warrior followed by a Gurkha Beauty.

I read one post some time ago that pretty much sums it up. Gurkha is the Bose of cigars. No highs, no lows, must be Bose. Taste like a big turdkha, must be Gurkha.

The brands that make my bottom of the barrel list that I wont buy or even bother to light up a freebie. 

Gurkha
5Vegas
Victor Sinclair
Rocky Patel


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

They're marketing is laughable, I can most certainly agree with that. I was reading a little on them and saw a multitude of different lines they have, that could certainly make it a pain to try to find a decent one. I've tried the Titan, didn't think it was horrible, and have a fiver of another one, I can never remember the name of it. There are definitely other brands I like better though.
@JustinThyme Are Rocky Patels really that bad? I've got a B52 I've been sitting on for a little bit and am excited to try it out.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

To each their own I guess. Some folks like the Gurkhas and some like the Rocky Patels, Im not one of them.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> To each their own I guess.


Valid point good sir. I must concede that to you.

Although you've got me even more curious about my B-52 wondering if it's good or not. Methinks I might give it a go tonight...


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I would have to agree that like RP, they have a hell of a cigar line up. Nothing really stand outs as exceptional, especially for the price. They have tons and tons and tons of cigars so I haven't tried them all, but from what I did try they just aren't for me. RP on the other hand has a million lines, but surprisingly I only like the Edge Habano and the SunGrown. Other then those 2, I will pass on everything else by RP.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

My last review was a Gurkha and I believe, personally that is what I hate about them. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/336826-gurkha-centurion-perfecto.html

TL;DR?
-flat line flavor profile with no nuance or variation
-construction issues

There are so many good cigars out there, it's not worth messing with the Gurkhas IMHO.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

hmm, well I've only had the one Titan so far. Maybe I got lucky on that one. I'll have to see what happens as I work on the other ones.

Do they get any better or different after some good rest?


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've really enjoyed some of them (Class Regent, Beast, Symphony).... especially for $2 on CI. Different companies make different cigars for them so it's hard to know what a "Gurkha" is. But yeah, I've definitely had consistency and burn issues and probably wouldn't buy them again considering everything out there I haven't smoked and would like to try. Would be happy to try 'em if they turned up in a sampler, though.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bad to mediocre cigars, hit and miss on quality, lacking in flavor with a flat profile and poor construction. I've picked out of gurkha what I would call twigs; 1/8" stems for goodness sake!
They can market however they like, doesn't make a difference to me what they claim.
If a cigar is good, then it's good and most Gurkha's are not good. Vintage shaggy foot is one that is decent IMO, but it's so darn hit and miss from box to box that I've just given up.
Rather not deal with the frustration when I know there are decent, consistent cigars out there.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

I paid $12 for a Gurkha and it wasn't bad, but at that price there are many I would rather have. They rely on persuasion to justify their price, and I'm not for that. A good product will speak for itself. You rarely see luxury cars pay for commercials do you because the product sells itself. Anytime I hear a company planting the luxury car or Cuban comparison, I know somethings up.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Mikkrulz said:


> So I've been reading a lot lately about people despising Gurkha cigars. Why is that?


It's fashionable on Puff to hate them oke:

I've had a few, and some are bad and some are fine. Just like most makers, really. But their advertising and hokey MSRPs definitely bother some folks.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

sullen said:


> They are shit cigars and their marketing is laughable.


This ^^^^


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Friends don't let friends smoke Gurkhas

They are internet whores IMO. Not all quality lines have dog rockets too. I would smoke and enjoy most lines from top guys like Pepin, Fuente, Padron, Davidoff, and Tat.


----------



## PapaHoot (Jul 16, 2014)

I have had four Gurkhas. The first one was actually great (Ghost Shadow) had tons of smoke and great flavor. The second was good too (East India Trading Company Red Witch). The others wouldn't light straight from the B&M. He keeps them at 67% so I doubt they were too wet. 

I'm not really a betting man so I go with brands with which I'm batting .1000


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Like others have noted, I think it has a lot to do with their marketing...and the extreme price differential for (basically) the same stick - from B & M to online is the biggest in the industry. How would you feel if you paid $15 for a Centurion at your local B & M then a few months later find it on sale online for an average of $3 - $4 per stick (or even less)? That would be enough to turn even the most open minded people off.

That being said, I personally enjoy the Vintage Shaggy (although they aren't always consistent) and the Centurion isn't half bad either.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I asked this same question just a few weeks ago. Then I tried a Shaggy and it was a disaster. I'm not going to say I'll never try another Gurkha (after all they're included in a lot of sampler packs to boost the percent off retail number) but I'm certainly in no hurry.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

PapaHoot said:


> I have had four Gurkhas. The first one was actually great (Ghost Shadow) had tons of smoke and great flavor. The second was good too (East India Trading Company Red Witch). The others wouldn't light straight from the B&M. He keeps them at 67% so I doubt they were too wet.
> 
> I'm not really a betting man so I go with brands with which I'm batting .1000


The Gurkha Ghost if actually my go to smoke, its actually a really good cigar. The only other Gurkha i like was the Cellar Reserve


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

llappen said:


> The Gurkha Ghost if actually my go to smoke, its actually a really good cigar. The only other Gurkha i like was the Cellar Reserve


Just curious. What do those usually go for? Cause that's the one I had, and I paid $12, but see them online a lot cheaper. It was weird when I purchased it, the only cigar brand I saw in the store was Gurkha, which is what brought me to try one.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Gurkha is the whipping brand around here. I for one am a Gurkha smoker and enjoy a number of their sticks. Ghost, Cellar, Crest, Genghis Khan, Black Dragon Fury and 125th that was included in the 2013 CA top 25, to name a few. Construction problems, sure, I've had some of those too. However, I buy most of my Gurkha's on C-Bid and as usual I would like to thank all you Gurkha slammers for knocking the brand. It keeps my cost down and my humidor full.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

It seems that their marketing is their number one reason for being despised. So arrogant you can't help but not like them. Like Honda kids putting a fart cannon and spoiler on their mommy's car and thinking they're street racers. Both of them kinda screw it up for the rest of their respective genres. The couple I've had didn't seem to have too much issue with construction. But I guess that goes with any stogie. I had a Leccia Luchador the other day that the wrapper kept trying to come off, but I've also had others that were perfect. My local B&M doesn't carry them so I've no comparison about online vs retail store pricing, but yeah, I'd be pretty buggered to see such a vast difference in cost.

One way or another, I guess everyone loves Gurkhas. You love to love them, or you love to hate them. lol


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

Coasty said:


> I for one am a Gurkha smoker.


Gutsy post midst all the vituperation. Gotta admire it. I had a couple of Gurkhas. Were't memorable. But I've had a lot of unmemorable smokes, so 'hate' is too strong a word. That fat soldier picking his nails with his khukuri is not an attractive trademark. But you've got my curiosity piqued about the Ghost. May eek one out.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

beachbum said:


> Just curious. What do those usually go for? Cause that's the one I had, and I paid $12, but see them online a lot cheaper. It was weird when I purchased it, the only cigar brand I saw in the store was Gurkha, which is what brought me to try one.


I believe that the Ghost is an In-Store exclusive and not sold online. I feel dirty just for knowing anything about Gurkha.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gurkha makes the trident, beast, beauty, shaggy, and warlord.

That's all I've tried and that's enough for me to never try again.


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I believe that the Ghost is an In-Store exclusive and not sold online. I feel dirty just for knowing anything about Gurkha.


You are correct, it is for b&m only.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> It's fashionable on Puff to hate them


I think this just about sums it up. I don't like every Gurkha they make, but there are some that I think are pretty fine cigars! My neighbor also smokes them, is of the same opinion, although his favorites and mine aren't the same. Are they dog rockets? Not in my opinion. Are they the best? Not in my opinion. Are they a $20 and up cigar. Not in my opinion.

Do I enjoy them? Sure. But then, I'm not a cigar snob, and I believe that brand prestige and price means nothing at all. If given the choice, I'd rather buy a $4.00 stick on line that I enjoy than go into a B&M and pay $32.00 for an Opus X, cuz I don't really give a rip about the ooooing and aaaaaaahing that I might get from others! I just want a good smoke. And that's what some of the Gurkhas give me!

But, yes, it has become fashionable and trendy to bash them here...in my opinion.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

I've only tried a few, included in samplers, and I've not liked a single one. Couldn't even tell you which ones I tried, I was so unimpressed. Each one tasted more of charcoal and barnyard than anything else.
And yes, they get a lot of hate, here on Puff and also in my local BnM. I tend to not let popular opinion sway me, though, I don't like them because so far I've not enjoyed a single one. My cigar budget is rather tight, so I don't have a lot of cash for trying out new cigars, especially from a maker that I'm not impressed with.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yarddog said:


> But, yes, it has become fashionable and trendy to bash them here...in my opinion.


I must disagree with you fine sir as this topic is neither fashionable nor trendy, but consistent since the dawn of Puff. Do a search (I apologize in advance to anyone who is offended by my invoking the term "search") and you will see that this topic is revived just about every other month. I don't believe it has anything to do with snobbery, people like what they like regardless of price and no one should stop smoking a cigar because someone else dislikes it. I listen to brother's opinions on what to try, but I don't stop smoking my favorite $4 maduro because someone calls it a dog rocket. Its a board of opinions and discussion, that's all. Smoke what ya like, and like what ya smoke. I for one would hate to see this topic ever go away, because that's just one less thing for us to have fun discussing.eace:


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I must disagree with you fine sir as this topic is neither fashionable nor trendy, but consistent since the dawn of Puff. Do a search (I apologize in advance to anyone who is offended by my invoking the term "search") and you will see that this topic is revived just about every other month. I don't believe it has anything to do with snobbery, people like what they like regardless of price and no one should stop smoking a cigar because someone else dislikes it. I listen to brother's opinions on what to try, but I don't stop smoking my favorite $4 maduro because someone calls it a dog rocket. Its a board of opinions and discussion, that's all. Smoke what ya like, and like what ya smoke. I for one would hate to see this topic ever go away, because that's just one less thing for us to have fun discussing.eace:


Well, I thank you for supporting my contention that this subject IS fashionable! If it's been 'consistent since the dawn of Puff', that absolutely indicates fashionability. That said, maybe it's not a 'trendy' subject, although there are many trends which actually have lasted decades.

I agree with most of what you say, however, but I'll step up again and state that bashing Gurkhas IS fashionable here...But I would love to see the topic go away, as I would the several other topics that permeate and dilute the content of this forum...and I know I'm going off on a tangent here...but once a forum gets to a point where the same topic (like this one apparently) is constantly brought up ad nauseum, the whole thing gets uninteresting, and the REAL meat...the new questions that aren't asked frequently...is overlooked.

I'm not gonna go any further with this because that's not the point of the thread, but in responding to your thoughts...and I appreciate your response!...the concept of 'hey, how many times are we gonna talk about this thang?' IS relevant!

So, in closing, yeah, I contend that 'Gurkha bashing' IS fashionable here...although I'll cede the 'trendy' deal to ya!


----------



## Smittyz (Aug 11, 2014)

Timely post Mikkrulz. Today I received an email from cigar dot com about a Gurkha sale! The Widow-maker Maduro XO which "retails" for $500 for 10 is on sale at $29.95. Holy Sh1t, where's my credit card?!? That ridiculous list price is what irritates me and so many others.

I'm not quite a hater because I enjoyed the two Ghosts given to me. However, the Beauty and Centurion were not up to par.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Smittyz said:


> Timely post Mikkrulz. Today I received an email from cigar dot com about a Gurkha sale! The Widow-maker Maduro XO which "retails" for $500 for 10 is on sale at $29.95. Holy Sh1t, where's my credit card?!? That ridiculous list price is what irritates me and so many others.
> 
> I'm not quite a hater because I enjoyed the two Ghosts given to me. However, the Beauty and Centurion were not up to par.


Yeah, the MSRP is what absolutely drives me crazy. It's deceiving and dishonest. They take an okay cigar, jack up the MSRP as though it's some rare gem of a smoke, then the price you pay is far less - just seems like a scam. I don't like supporting companies that do that kind of nonsense.

If a sportscar had an MSRP of $150,000, but actually sells for $15,000 - that can't be a very high quality or in demand car, can it? It would seem totally questionable for the dealer or the manufacturer to set their MSRP at $150,000, aside from forcefully lumping themselves into the "competition" of finer automobiles who can truly justify their sticker price. But someone can say "hey, I bought a $150,000 car for only $15,000! What a deal!" Others would laugh at them when comparing their Porsche to their "deal."

There is too much deception in the cigar industry as it is - hyped up reviews or descriptions, shady correlations to rollers and factories, outright falsehoods. The fact that Gurkha openly embraces that way of doing business bothers me a lot.

I will say, the Beauty that I smoked did burn for over 3 hours. It was nothing spectacular, but nothing horrid and disgusting either. It was a great kicking around in the outdoors stick. I got them for $1.50 each if I remember right.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Coasty said:


> Gurkha is the whipping brand around here. I for one am a Gurkha smoker and enjoy a number of their sticks. Ghost, Cellar, Crest, Genghis Khan, Black Dragon Fury and 125th that was included in the 2013 CA top 25, to name a few. Construction problems, sure, I've had some of those too. However, I buy most of my Gurkha's on C-Bid and as usual I would like to thank all you Gurkha slammers for knocking the brand. It keeps my cost down and my humidor full.


I agree here. I have smoked many good Gurkhas. They do have a bunch that are not worth the time but don't knock it till you smoke it.

Personally I like
Wicked Indie
Red Witch
Viper
Grand Reserve


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yarddog said:


> I agree with most of what you say, however, but I'll step up again and state that bashing Gurkhas IS fashionable here
> 
> So, in closing, yeah, I contend that 'Gurkha bashing' IS fashionable here...although I'll cede the 'trendy' deal to ya!


I've been a member of a number of cigar forums and I can tell you that this topic is not in indigenous to PUFF. This topic appears on every cigar forum at least once a month. Usually new blood revives the topic or a recent bad experience with the product or the most recent video of them touting their $1,000 cigar. Its a love/hate relationship and like him or not we are talking about him and any press is good press. Well, except maybe that Tylenol issue back in the 80's.


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

I like a lot of Gurkha cigars, I love the centurians. I think it is some of the gimmicks and advertising, or chest beating the brand does that gives them a bad rep on these forums.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

MSRP????Did that BIG $$$$ number get your attention? You bet it did. Did you every pay MSRP on anything? Hell No. If you did, then the seller saw you coming, sucker.
Rolls Royce of Cigars, $1,000.00 a stick and other Gurkha claims did get your attention and that's what marketing is all about. You may not like it or believe it, but did you take a second look and I bet most of us read the $1,000 story. The first rule of Marketing is to get your attention.

I just happen to really like Gurkha's "Genghis Khan" and can buy a box of 30 for only $375.00. However, every once in a while I score one on Cbid for $5 to $7 and they only come up as singles and only one at a time. But most of the time I am out bid and they go for MSRP. A few year back, Ford reintroduced the Thunderbird. They sold for up to $10,000 over MSRP. Just goes to prove, MSRP is only a suggested price the manufacture would like you to think the product is worth.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Gurkha is one of those"right of passage" cigars that most noobs have to go through. For the 1 or 2 better ones, there are 100 turds.
To this day, I don't know any fog that smokes these.......just to many better cigars for the $


----------



## PapaHoot (Jul 16, 2014)

beachbum said:


> Just curious. What do those usually go for? Cause that's the one I had, and I paid $12, but see them online a lot cheaper. It was weird when I purchased it, the only cigar brand I saw in the store was Gurkha, which is what brought me to try one.


I paid somewhere between five and six bucks for mine. My B&M is a little on the high average side of things most of the time though.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

The only Gurkhas I've liked (of those that I tried) were the Connecticut reserve (great mild stick at a great price if you're a connie wrapper fan) and the celler reserve (good stick that is however, 1 dimensional and priced waaay too high).

Overall, not a company I'm into.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's too much throwing shit at the wall and seeing what sticks and if your new to the game and see a sampler in CI for 101 sticks for $50 you think you'd be getting a deal when your really getting dog rockets

I don't know who said it but Gurkha is a marketing company that happens to sell cigars


----------



## Ribeater (Aug 5, 2014)

well the red witch wasn't a bad stick but for 7.50 at my local b&m store the kind gentleman tobbacist suggested a four kicks and theres a stick you can savor. I noticed the label aint as pretty but there are alot of better buys out there .


----------



## Langhorne (Jun 28, 2014)

llappen said:


> You are correct, it is for b&m only.


You just ended the only possibility that I might purchase another Gurkha. I was curious about the Ghost. But not that curious. Thanks.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Mikkrulz said:


> One way or another, I guess everyone loves Gurkhas. You love to love them, or you love to hate them. lol


That sums it up. Even though this is an oft repeated topic, look how many replies this thread received, so fast!

I don't knock the brand, as I've enjoyed what I've picked up from them. As others said, if you look at them for what they ARE, rather than what they CLAIM TO BE, and pay accordingly, it's not a bad situation.

I've paid more for cigars I've enjoyed less.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't buy stuff from a company that thinks I'm an idiot. 

If you think that a cigar you make is worth $1000 and also think that I believe any sane smoker would, or has, paid that, then you have another thing coming. 

I have nothing but hostility for charlatans like K.Hansotia...much like the feelings I have for high end speaker wire and HDMI cable makers.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> I don't buy stuff from a company that thinks I'm an idiot.
> 
> I have nothing but hostility for charlatans like K.Hansotia...much like the feelings I have for high end speaker wire and HDMI cable makers.


Whooaaaaaa! You had me until you started messing with my high-end speakers! That's just blasphemy.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm curious why HDMI cable makers exclusively. Why such hostility? lol


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> I'm curious why HDMI cable makers exclusively. Why such hostility? lol


Its because 5 dollar hdmi cables are no different from $100 hdmi cables but you have retailers that would pitch otherwise.

Sorry for going off topic. I have had a few Gurkhas. They simply dont stay on the palette for me. Smoke with no character.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Kinda like the $1000 dollar Rolls Royce of cigars that's always on sale for $15? lol


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> Kinda like the $1000 dollar Rolls Royce of cigars that's always on sale for $15? lol


Actually, as in understand it, not quite.

There ARE differences between a 5$ and a 100$ HDMI cable. The 5$ cable costs about 5cents to produce and the 100$ cable probably costs a few bucks to produce. The thing is, even if the price/cost ratio is justified, the kind of cable you have in your signal path aint gonna make a damn difference because that's kinda the whole point of digital signals...

So when someone tells you upgrading your HDMI cables is like getting a whole new TV or source is just plain lying to your face. Kinda like when Gurkha claims to be the best cigar in the world.


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mikkrulz said:


> Kinda like the $1000 dollar Rolls Royce of cigars that's always on sale for $15? lol


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> ...much like the feelings I have for high end speaker wire and HDMI cable makers.


an HDMI cable meets its spec or doesn't, regardless of price

for speaker wire, I'm a firm believer in oxygen free 10awg with quality connectors and some braided wrap and shrink tube for looks. Doesn't have to cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mono price


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> an HDMI cable meets its spec or doesn't, regardless of price
> 
> for speaker wire, I'm a firm believer in oxygen free 10awg with quality connectors and some braided wrap and shrink tube for looks. Doesn't have to cost you an arm and a leg.


What speaker wire is 100% dependent on speakers and amp. If you aren't running low impedance speakers and a high current amp there is no point in using anything but lamp cord.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> What speaker wire is 100% dependent on speakers and amp. If you aren't running low impedance speakers and a high current amp there is no point in using anything but lamp cord.


yeah but who is going to sink all that money into their setup and then wire it with lamp cord? There is plenty of good, thick, relatively cheap wire out there.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> What speaker wire is 100% dependent on speakers and amp. If you aren't running low impedance speakers and a high current amp there is no point in using anything but lamp cord.


I'd have to disagree with you a little. I'm no radio install expert. but I have noticed a bit of a difference in running different cables. Albeit we're talking going from 22 gauge to 12 gauge wires. But a difference is still a difference. lol

Have we officially gotten bored enough of bashing Gurkhas we're gonna argue electronics wiring now? hahaha


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Gurkha and its craptasticness changed the entired thread topic. LOL


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

PapaHoot said:


> I have had four Gurkhas. The first one was actually great (Ghost Shadow) had tons of smoke and great flavor. The second was good too (East India Trading Company Red Witch). The others wouldn't light straight from the B&M. He keeps them at 67% so I doubt they were too wet.
> 
> I'm not really a betting man so I go with brands with which I'm *batting .1000*


Boy, going with brands that you've like 1 out of 10 seems liked you're a betting man to me! I mean, the Mendoza line is hitting 2 for 10, and that's bad! :tongue1:


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> an HDMI cable meets its spec or doesn't, regardless of price
> 
> for speaker wire, I'm a firm believer in oxygen free 10awg with quality connectors and some braided wrap and shrink tube for looks. Doesn't have to cost you an arm and a leg.


I bought a 10ft Media Bridge Ultra HMDI cable with gold plated receptors.... great quality. The best part is that I paid about 75% less than what you can get them at shops for through Amazon....I think it was less than $15, shipped. So no complaints here.

Not to mention they have exceptional customer service....emailed me a follow up email asking me if I was pleased with the cable. Somewhat surprising.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

KungFumeta said:


> Actually, as in understand it, not quite.
> 
> There ARE differences between a 5$ and a 100$ HDMI cable. The 5$ cable costs about 5cents to produce and the 100$ cable probably costs a few bucks to produce. The thing is, even if the price/cost ratio is justified, the kind of cable you have in your signal path aint gonna make a damn difference because that's kinda the whole point of digital signals...
> 
> So when someone tells you upgrading your HDMI cables is like getting a whole new TV or source is just plain lying to your face. Kinda like when Gurkha claims to be the best cigar in the world.


Don't Gurkha and Rocky make speaker wire? I could be wrong.:rotfl:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Whooaaaaaa! You had me until you started messing with my high-end speakers! That's just blasphemy.


Hahahaha...I'm talking about the sort of speaker cable, such as Pear Audio, that will run you eight grand for a pair of twelve footers...Granted, high end cable does make a difference up to a point, after which the improvements would only be measurable with a scope and would not be audible.

I once tried to fix a $2500 guitar cable for someone, and it was the most ridiculous thing I've seen in my life. It was so overbuilt that it would seem that there was no way it could break, but once did, it was impossible to repair and maintain the integrity of the build. I had to destroy it to get to the wire, which I fixed, but it couldn't be put back together.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

cakeanddottle said:


> an HDMI cable meets its spec or doesn't, regardless of price
> 
> for speaker wire, I'm a firm believer in oxygen free 10awg with quality connectors and some braided wrap and shrink tube for looks. Doesn't have to cost you an arm and a leg.


C'mon, I see that money burning a hole in your pocket...Maybe grab a pair of these


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Currently I am using Halloween wire. It's the orange outdoor extension cord sold at Home Depot. A 25' for $12 it is a bargain. 

As far as Gurka cigars, they aren't the direction I seem to be moving in my cigars. They are a brand I have never purchased. Nothing I have read about them intrigues me to spend my cigar money to try.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure "hate" is the right word. I think that, for most at least, it's more "disdain" for their marketing. There are SO damn many of them, it's impossible to keep them all straight. What do they actually make, as opposed to simply brand for online retailers. Pricing is inconsistent and has absolutely no relation to quality, or flavor. They're like Forrest Gump's proverbial box of chocolates, you just "never know what you're gon' git." One thing's for certain, you're definitely paying a lot more for the band and box, than what's inside.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> Hahahaha...I'm talking about the sort of speaker cable, such as Pear Audio, that will run you eight grand for a pair of twelve footers...Granted, high end cable does make a difference up to a point, after which the improvements would only be measurable with a scope and would not be audible.
> 
> I once tried to fix a $2500 guitar cable for someone, and it was the most ridiculous thing I've seen in my life. It was so overbuilt that it would seem that there was no way it could break, but once did, it was impossible to repair and maintain the integrity of the build. I had to destroy it to get to the wire, which I fixed, but it couldn't be put back together.


I once ordered 4 sets of speaker cable from a loaner company and listened to the same recording over and over again with each set and I did indeed hear differences over my cables. Was it different, yes. Was it better or worse, to be honest I wasn't sure and as such I did not see the value in spending a few grand in cables. To some though those differences maybe significant enough to spend their cash. One only has to look-up Noel Lee to see that there are a lot of people out there who are willing to shell out big bucks for over-eniginered speaker cable with mystical claims. Its no different than the people that are willing to spend $100+ on the new limited edition stick, if it makes them happy, God bless em!


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'm not sure "hate" is the right word. I think that, for most at least, it's more "disdain" for their marketing. There are SO damn many of them, it's impossible to keep them all straight. What do they actually make, as opposed to simply brand for online retailers. Pricing is inconsistent and has absolutely no relation to quality, or flavor. They're like Forrest Gump's proverbial box of chocolates, you just "never know what you're gon' git." One thing's for certain, you're definitely paying a lot more for the band and box, than what's inside.


Disdain is quite possibly a better word. Although someone here used craptacular. I thought that was pretty good as well. I had one of their Status smokes yesterday. Definitely not impressed. The only thing worth smoking was the last 3rd. The rest of it tasted like a cigarette. I'll let the rest of the 5er sleep a little bit and try again. Their Titan stick wasn't too bad. I'll have to refresh my memory on them. But it's definitely easy to see why they're disliked. I can't remember who said it, Gurhka seems to be a rite of passage for newbs. I guess it's my time on that right now. Won't last long tho, they seem to be disappointing...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Gurkha = cheap tobacco. Every Gurkha I have smoked left me with Ashtray mouth, meaning the finish was way to long and I even tasted it the next day. To me that is a sign of bad/cheap tobacco. It still all goes back to smoke what you like and like what you smoke. If they taste good to you, who cares what others think. Smoke away.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

As far as I am concerned they are like RP, too many blends with too little quality.


----------



## PapaHoot (Jul 16, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Boy, going with brands that you've like 1 out of 10 seems liked you're a betting man to me! I mean, the Mendoza line is hitting 2 for 10, and that's bad! :tongue1:


That should have read 1.000 or 1000. Dang Microsoft Surface and beer!!


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

PapaHoot said:


> That should have read 1.000 or 1000. Dang Microsoft Surface and beer!!


I was wondering if you would notice that. lol But we caught the drift.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

While I am not a huge fan I have had several Gurkha Monogram and Nautilus. I found them to be well constructed and consistent between the ones I had, while flavor was okay nothing special. Purchase a box? No, but a fiver? sure.


----------



## Sixzero (Feb 19, 2014)

Sure gurkhas are not Padron or opus x but at my budget, they are tasty cigars. The only issue I've ever had with gurkhas are their construction. They have always been a good tasting cigar. Having said that, the beauty of cigars is its a personal preference. The ppl who hate on gurkhas don't bother me. Smoke what taste, burns, and smells good. It's all about the experience.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gurkha is the JC Penny of cigars. Marked up prices that are always marked down because they are on sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't found many I'd smoke a second time. For the price there are other brands I prefer.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

They're easy to make fun of because they are pretty much all style over substance. The Trident is a decent, honest $3 cigar but the other gurkhas I've tried haven't been at all good.

I bought a 10-pack of Beauties when I first started out and they wouldn't light. Literally. I could not get the foot to start burning no matter how long I torched them. Never seen anything like it before or since.

Also, they're cigars that people who don't know much about cigars seem to think are high quality, simply due to their price.


----------

